# 1963 Evinrude Fastwin 18hp



## swingline (Apr 30, 2015)

I also recently acquired a 1963 'Rude Fastwin 18hp. It's been sitting up for about 10 or more years, but ran like new when it was stored. I know it was stored inside on a stand for at least 6 of those years, and then outside, wrapped in a tarp, lying down, underneath a tin RV shed. I'm looking to get it back running again, but I'm a complete novice when it comes to outboards, other than carb, fuel pump, and water pump rebuilds. I know I need to pull the flywheel and check components, check impeller, rebuild carb, possibly rebuild fuel pump, new plugs, new lower unit oil, and change fuel lines if necessary. The flywheel spins pretty easy, and compression seems good, but haven't had it checked yet. I also have a spare '64 or '65 model that's seized available for parts. Is there anything else I should check before starting it? 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## restornator (Apr 30, 2015)

I had one of those. start with lower unit oil and water pump. If it's been run in the last ten years, the magneto has more than likely been updated.


----------



## cajuncook1 (Apr 30, 2015)

Here a bunch of videos that can help you along. They are long and detail, but I purposely made them that way, so someone new to motors would feel comfortable. So, I apologize if they are boring. I originally made those videos to help a guy who had little mechanic knowledge.

*Here is a link on how to remove a flywheel.*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nz1st4XnsX4


*Here is a bunch of links to evaluate and repair your ignition*

If your looking for a help cleaning your points and testing your ignition, then here are some YouTube videos that can help.

Not professional videos, but they can help guide you through ignition diagnostics and repair. The motor in the video is a 1968 Johnson 6hp.

Hopefully will give you a visual and help you some.

Evinrude Gale and Johnson ignition video 1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTN8Ag_aj-8

Evinrude Gale and Johnson ignition video 2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7A6d8me0Gw

Evinrude Gale and Johnson ignition video 3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAlT32NnTJ0

Evinrude Gale and Johnson ignition video 4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=re6FgcB_Yok

Evinrude Gale and Johnson ignition video 5

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClGt6xHnb94

Evinrude Gale and Johnson ignition video 6

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taaSzp1Ev-0

Evinrude Gale and Johnson ignition video 7

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7w0xW48YCU



*
Here is a bunch of links to help you with your carburetor.*

Here are some videos on how to clean and apply a carburetor kit for an OMC high speed fix jet carburetor. Displayed motors are 1968 Johnson 6hp and 1964 Evinrude 18hp outboards. The videos are very long and over detailed, but I want to help those who are new/novices to motor repair. Again, I am no expert or certified marine mechanic, but I am offering video to help.


OMC fix jet carburetors part 1 of 10 (Motor displayed 1968 Johnson 6hp)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MmDOaOQyQg

OMC fix jet carburetors part 2 of 10 (Motor displayed 1968 Johnson 6hp)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuByx8J-EfY

OMC fix jet carburetors part 3 of 10 (Motor displayed 1968 Johnson 6hp)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpivbGEv0wM

OMC fix jet carburetors part 4 of 10 (Motor displayed 1968 Johnson 6hp)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aWICvsQZQ8

OMC fix jet carburetors part 5 of 10 (Motor displayed 1968 Johnson 6hp)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqB6PLqeTI4

OMC fix jet carburetors part 6 of 10 (Motor displayed 1968 Johnson 6hp)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HS5J_AxJrAY

OMC fix jet carburetors part 7 of 10 (Motor displayed 1968 Johnson 6hp)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iq_2RfWjQ28

OMC fix jet carburetors part 8 of 10 (Motor displayed 1968 Johnson 6hp)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lXIVBX_UF4

OMC fix jet carburetors part 9 of 10 (Motor displayed 1968 Johnson 6hp)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nA_4YmNgt8

OMC fix jet carburetors part 10 of 10 (Motor displayed 1968 Johnson 6hp)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94lcU7y2P9Y


*Almost forgot to post an accessory video regarding a timing fixture. You can certain set the points with a feeler gauge as shown in the previous videos, but I just wanted to add this to the list*.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNK2TEeQQv0


----------



## swingline (May 1, 2015)

I actually just watched a few of your videos just the other day, Cajun. Very informative stuff. I really liked the one you took at Chicot. Haven't been there in years. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Steve A W (May 1, 2015)

Swingline
Here's some sites to help get it going;
https://precisionservoutboard.com/about/arts-five-point-plan/
https://www.duckworksmagazine.com/07/columns/max/articles.htm

Cajun Cook makes some good videos, there's a lot to learn there.

Good Luck with Your motor.

Steve A W


----------

